# Soap label thought



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Jan 28, 2015)

For soap labels- do you think we could maybe use nonsticky paper labels, and then use pins (or staples, or something similar) to hold the labels on?  (Probably With a big-a** note on the label that says 'remove pins before use').


----------



## TVivian (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm going to say no.


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm not sure about anyone else but you are suggesting sticking pins into my soaps!  Sacrilege!


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ha! Well, I see safety pins holding tags on clothes!  I don't see why they couldn't be on soap. Although, that would not be my choice of preference.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 28, 2015)

girlishcharm2004 said:


> Ha! Well, I see safety pins holding tags on clothes!  I don't see why they couldn't be on soap. Although, that would not be my choice of preference.




I could see labels safety pinned or stapled as a closure for the paper itself... But staples in my soap?


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 28, 2015)

Puddin- if you mean pins and staples being stuck to the actual soap (so that they actually penetrate the soap), I agree with Tvivian....no. I'm thinking that it could be a possible DOS problem waiting to happen. 

IrishLass


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Jan 29, 2015)

I still think that's a hilarious thought.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jan 29, 2015)

Don't think that would be a very good option, if you want to use plain paper a glue stick would work much better. Labels are inexpensive, and would give your soap a nicer finished look.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Jan 29, 2015)

OliveOil2 said:


> if you want to use plain paper a glue stick would work much better.



Wait, glue paper to the soap???


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 29, 2015)

girlishcharm2004 said:


> Wait, glue paper to the soap???



I think they meant to glue the paper to itself around the soap.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 29, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> I think they meant to glue the paper to itself around the soap.


 
Hopefully!  That's what I do for now - paper bands that I wrap round and stick one end to the other.  When I start selling, I'm looking at boxes instead.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 29, 2015)

I do the same but used card. I first tried sticky tape but that kept coming undone. I now use a glue gun.


----------

